# custom 90cm light hanger



## Stu Worrall (11 Sep 2009)

I picked this up today. Its a stainless steel light hanger for my 90cm tank which isnt quite here yet but hopefully imminent 

I got it made at a local engineering shop to kind of replicate an ADA Grand Solar light hanger.  Its not quite the same in that its not collapsable as its welded in the corners but it fits in the boot just nice.  The tube is 20mm dia and the brackets have quite an over-engineered look compared the the ADA ones but I like them and they certainly arent going to budge once its fitted.

Its 920mm wide in the centre so that it doesnt bang on the glass once fitted, the brackets will fill the gap. Its the same height as the ADA version at 180cm for a 90x45x45 tank. At the moment it will hang a 80cm luminaire on there. If i ever win the lottery then it will be replaced with a Solar 1  .  Cost was 80 squid and for the quuality of the brackets and welding I think it was well worth it.

I just need a tank to attach it to now!

Heres some pics










Brackets (fully removeable)


----------



## Garuf (11 Sep 2009)

That's a beauty that, reminds me of municipal and industrial fittings. Very nifty work for Â£80! Are you going to run the lighting wires inside the hanger? It seems a shame to spoil the aesthetic with cables.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Sep 2009)

Nice one Stu, looks awesome!


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Sep 2009)

cheers both


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> That's a beauty that, reminds me of municipal and industrial fittings. Very nifty work for Â£80! Are you going to run the lighting wires inside the hanger? It seems a shame to spoil the aesthetic with cables.


I had thought about that but looking at it the 90 degree turn will be quite difficult to get the cable through.  Im going to have a look to see if I can find any 20mm cable clips like teh ada ones.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Sep 2009)

Very nice, Stu.


----------



## zig (11 Sep 2009)

Very nice Stu, looks quality, might nick that idea


----------



## Henry (14 Aug 2013)

Sorry to dredge an old thread, but I'm looking into making something like this myself. Where did you get those brackets from?


----------

